# Is spearfishing illegal?



## Rhodabburke (Aug 26, 2021)

Is spearfishing illegal?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

No.... but there are restrictions and rules. Here's a little reading to start.





Spearing


Spearing




myfwc.com





Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

It would help to know what area in the USA you are refering to. Your profile is a big ?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Rhodabburke said:


> Is spearfishing illegal?


For people, yes.


----------



## Rickey85 (Sep 18, 2019)

Make sure to avoid the protected areas.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I shot this grouper with a 45ACP round in a power head built by Ron (Sealark)


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn keith a lot of water has come across pensacola pass since that picture was taken. I turned 79 a couple days ago. Still killing flounder.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That was taken on Pat’s boat. Our mutual friend.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> That was taken on Pat’s boat. Our mutual friend.


Those were for sure the good old days. I met Pat B when he was working civil service. He helped me when building the gulf rogue in my yard. This is the Rogue the day I sold it.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I will read every post you 2 ole timers care to share. I can only imagine the stories!!!!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Ron I did the drawings for Pats 37’ charter boat. It was fun the whole way with Pat. He’s one of a kind,

Irs the boat he named “Two Timer” since he had to kick his wife out after her infidelity


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The good old days. Couldn't afford much so we did and built things ourself. Most of my projects turnd out. I know yours did also. Hang in there friend.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

He had to get twin Perkins diesel’s instead of what he planned. That was a slow boat to China.

He would always tell them it’s over 100’ deep.

I think it was 1980 when I shot that Grouper. We brought home plenty of Amberjack too.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Slow boat, hell the Rogue made 8 knots. I towed a mako boat back from lib ship 8 knots that old 671 never failed. Got that 6-71 block from mc kenseys where I worked to help me build the Rogue. Free diesel fuel for overtime working. Alva Colley was the Boss there.Alva got my 6 pac license upgraded to 100 ton letting me run tugs around the bay. It's all gone now from the west side of 3 mile bridge pens. End. Never renued my100 ton licence.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Ron did you get your breathing air compressor from Ray Manual?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> Ron did you get your breathing air compressor from Ray Manual?


Yes I got the 8 cfm bauer that wasn't working. Reason was it was outside under edge of roof with inlet filter facing up. Ray said it was pumping water, Air cooled. I used it for about 12 years. I have A, k-14 and a capatano now. Ray has past away.I heard from aids.


----------

